# سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد



## My Rock (8 يوليو 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم

جميعكم تابع المنتدى في الأيام الأخيرة و تابع الغلق و عملية النقل التي تبعتها خلف الكواليس.
بنعمة الرب تم الأنتقال الى سيرفر جديد بمواصفات رائعة ستغنينا عن عذاب انتظار التصفح. خلال الأنتقال حصلت بعض المشاكل الصغيرة التي تسببت في عرض رسالة الحذف لأغلب الأعضاء, لكن هذه المشكلة تم القضاء عليها بعد فترة صغيرة من اكتشافنا لها.

جددنا قوانينا الموجودة في صفحة قوانين المنتدى لذلك ننصح الجميع بزيارة و تصفح القوانين الجديدة و التأكد من الألتزام بها.

نظرناً لرغبتنا المتواصلة بعدم نسب اسم كنيستنا بأي قومية و خاصة العربية بسبب خلفية اغلب المسيحيين التي هي ليست عربية و بسبب عدد المسيحيين الأقباط المشاركين في المنتدى, قررنا شراء اسم موقع جديد هو www.coptschurch.com الذي سيكون موجها لموقع الكنيسة و سيكون نسخة طبق الأصل عنها.

بذلك يستطيع المستخدم المسيحي تصفح موقعنا من اي من المواقع التالي التابعة لنا:

www.arabchurch.com موقعنا الأول و انطلاقتنا الأولى
www.church-forums.com موقعنا الذي سيوجه بصورة تلقائيا الى منتديات الكنيسة
www.alkanesa.com موقعنا الأخر الذي يستخدمه اغلب الأشخاص الذين لا يستطيعون الدخول على موقعنا الأول بسبب الحظر من بعض الدول الإسلامية
www.coptschurch.com موقعنا الجديد
تستطيع استخدام اي موقع من المواقع اعلاه (الأغلبية ستفضل arabchurch.com نظراً لقدمه و شهرته الكبيرة بين المسيحيين و في محركات البحث)

الرب يبارك حياتكم
سلام و نعمة


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

*رائع يا ماي روك بجد عمل جميل جدا وموسوعة كبيرة يسوع يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

*ألف مبروووووووووك يا روك ليك ولينا كلنا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## oesi no (8 يوليو 2008)

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك ياروك 
دايما تاعبينك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

*

الف مبروووووووك يا روك و من تقدم الى أخر دائما

ربــــنا يعوضك​*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (8 يوليو 2008)

بصراحة مش عارف أقولك ايه ياروك ...
الكل حاسس ومقدر المجهود الرهيب اللي بتبذله في الموقع ..
وكل التكاليف المحمله على عاتقك ..
وكل هذا لاجل مجد اسم الرب القدوس ...

ربنا يبارك ويعوضك عن  تعب خدمتك
ويبارك  ويعوضك  لاجل محبتك لأعضاء المنتدى
ويبارك ويعوضك لاجل محبتك للجميع ....

اذكرني في صلواتك اخي و استاذي الحبيب .....


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

مجهود جميل اوى منك يا روك 

ربنا يعوضك ومبروك علينا كلنا ​


----------



## faris sd4l (8 يوليو 2008)

*ريته مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ربنا يباركك أخوي ماي روك على مجهودك الأكثر من الرائع*
*شكرا اخوي ماي روك و لكل اللي بيساهموا بتطوير هالموقع ليصل للجميع و بكل الدول*

*سلام و نعمة*​


----------



## صوت الرب (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

مجهود رائع
شكرا لأخبارنا


----------



## candy shop (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

بصراحه ياروك اى كلام مفش هيوفيك حقك

شكراااااااااااااااا لتعبك ولمجهودك الواضح الرائع

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك تعب محبتك 

ويجعل خدمتك مثمره دايما وكلها محبه​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يوليو 2008)

الاسم الجديد روووووووووووووووعة طبعا يا زلمة

وانا مبسوط بيه خاااالص 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك والي الامام دائما


----------



## استفانوس (8 يوليو 2008)

ليبارك الرب خدمتك
والف مبروك لكل الاخوة​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

_*الف مبروك ياروك ومن تقدم لتقدم دايما ياروك *_​


----------



## vetaa (8 يوليو 2008)

مبروووووووك الف مليون مبروووووووووك
دايما يارب اسم المنتدى عالى وكبير وجميل

بجد تطورات جميله جدا
والقوانين كمان كنا محتاجنها وحقيقى ترضى الجميع

ربنا يعوضك يا زعيمنا بجد بتتعب كتير
وربنا هيكفاءك اكيييييييييييييد


----------



## totty (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

_ربنا يباركك ويساعدك ويرضيك

مجهووووود جميييييييييل منك

ميرسى ومبروك علنا كلنا_​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

*نشكر الرب يسوع الذى يستخدمك لأجل مجد اسمه
ولتكن المسكونة وساكنيها للمسيح الرب*


----------



## borma (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

رائع رائع يا ماى روك مجهود جبار فعلا وربنا يباركك ولو عايز اى مساعده فى المواقع دى الاعضاء موجودين معاك ولو عايز اى مساعده تقنيه انا وكل اعضاء المنتديات اتقنيه فى منتديات الكنيسه مستعدين نساعدك بأذن المسيح


----------



## مورا مارون (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*




 
*my rock*
*and *
*FOR ALL*​


----------



## amjad-ri (9 يوليو 2008)

جميل جدا وموسوعة كبيرة يسوع يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## .Marian. (9 يوليو 2008)

*مبروك علينا كلنا التطور الرائع ده
و الاسم الجديد تحفة
ربنا يعوض تعبك ف المنتدى يا ماي روك
*​


----------



## جيلان (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

*الف مبروك روك
وحلو اوى اسم الموقع الجديد
ربنا يبارك تعبك معانا وفى الخدمة​*


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يوليو 2008)

_بجد مجهود رائع وموسعة جميلة 
ربنا يباركك عليه
ويعوض تعب محبتك لاجل اسمه
والمنتدى يكبر كمان وكمان وكلمة ربنا توصل كل الاذهان وتدخل قلوب كل انسان
ربنا يستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس
ويبارك عملك​_


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2008)

مباركة أتعابك يا ماي روك
وليزيدك الرب اضعاف وزناتك
لتثمر ​


----------



## Scofield (9 يوليو 2008)

*الف مبروك و عقبال زيادة الاعضاء اكثر و اكثر و الموقع يكبر اكثر و اكثر لخدمة المسيح و خلاص النفوس*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك يا روك*


----------



## milad hanna (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

الاخوة الاحباء مشرفين المنتدى -- الرب يسوع الذى تتعبون من اجله هو قادر ان يعوض تعبكم  لانه لايرى فقط هذا التعب بل يرى ما فى قلوبكم من حب يدفعكم الى بذل كل هذا  وانى اشد على ايديكم  مفتخرا بكم واتمنى ان ياتى اليوم الذى اراكم فيه وجها لوجه---- وشكرا


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

*ربنا معاك يا روك و يقويك*


----------



## ميرنا (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

ربنا يباركك يا روك ومبروك لينا كلنا ​


----------



## عكروت (9 يوليو 2008)

انا عايز المزمور ال  151  ضروري جدا


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

ربنا يبارك حياتك


 ومبروك على الموقع الجديد


----------



## mero_engel (10 يوليو 2008)

*الف مبرووووووووووك عليك*
*وعلينا كلنا ياروك*
*بجد مجهود هايل اللي انت قمت بيه 
يكفي انك في عز ما كنت مشغول باغلمشكلات اللي في السيرفر كنت برضه  كنت بطمنا ومهتم بينا وبراحتنا*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *​


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

*اشكرك ربى يسوع واتمنى ان يدك تعمل وتكمل معانا *
*شكرا زيزى ماى روك ربنا يوفقك فى كل خططك بلنسبة لها المنتدى الكنسى الرائع*
*دائما فى تقدم بأذن المسيح*​


----------



## milad hanna (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

اولا نشكركم من اجل كل تطوير فى هذا المنتدىالجميل ولكن عندى سؤال فنى انا عندى موضوعات روحية احب ان ارسلها لاحبائى فى المنتدى حتى نفيد بعضنا ولكن لا اعرف الطريقة التى نرسل بها هذه الموضوعات او ان كانت تكتب مباشرة فى المنتدى


----------



## sunny man (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

رائع يا روك 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 يوليو 2008)

الف مبروك وردة 
وشكرا عالمجهود المبذول من اجل تطوير المنتدى ومن اجل جميع الاعضاء
تحياتي​


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

*شكراااااااااااا ليك ياروك بتحس بينا دايما

الف مبروك للمنتدى كلة والرب يرعاك يا روك ربنا معاك ​*


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (12 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخب ميرسي


----------



## odra (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

ربنا يبارككم ويبارك كل من يخدم في حقل الرب يسوع شكرا لكم والرب يعوضكم تعب محبتكم من اجل نشر كلمة الحق


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

الف مليون مبروك يا روك ومن تقدم الي تقدم 
وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ويبارك في ثمرة خدمتك
ويحمي المنتدي من اعدائنا
امين​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

*مبروك علينا هذا التطور والامتداد الجديد*
*ربنا يعوض تعب المحبة*
* ودائما منتدانا كارزا باسم يسوع المسيح الى العالم اجمع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك أخى الحبيب* My Rock​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

الموقع رائع


----------



## ارووجة (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*






حلووووووووو كتير
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك النا كلنا
وربنا يعوض تعبك​


----------



## abdo$ (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## lo-pra (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

*ألف مبروووووووووووووووك :01EDE7~120:
نشكر الرب من اجلكم ونطلب اليه ان يبارككم دوما :sami73:
اهم شيئ هو الحجب الذي نعاني منه :sha: 
نرجوكم ان تتابعوا هذا الامر
الرب يكون معكم دوما
:01F577~130:*


----------



## اورسولا (15 يوليو 2008)

*

ربنــــــــــــــــا يباركك اخي المبارك My Rock

بالفعل هايل ميرسي ليكم

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم باسم يسووووع  
امين​*


----------



## sosana (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا ماي روك و يقويك و يبارك في خدمتك و يكبر منتدانا اكتر و اكتر


----------



## dewars (17 يوليو 2008)

مرسى كتيير ليك يا ماى روك
وربنا يزيدك نعمة ومحبة لعملك الجميل 
اللى بنشكرك عليه واكيد مبسوطين بيه 
مرسى وربنا يديم المنتدى بمحبتك ومحبة كل شخص بيحب المسيح


----------



## holycross (17 يوليو 2008)

نشكرك على هالعمل الرائع 
والمسيح ينور طريقك 
امين 

قصي مايكل 
العراق


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

*ربنا يا رب يعوضك و يخليك لينا يا احلى زعيم*

*تسلم ايدك *

*و مبروووووك علينا كلنا*​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (18 يوليو 2008)

الله يباركك يا احلى زعيم


----------



## BITAR (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

*مجهود رائع*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*
*لتعطى ثمارها*​


----------



## mar-gergis (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

فعلا التصفح بقا فوق الممتاز كونت بأعانى من تصفحة الرب يباركك وتعيش وتخدم معانا على ساحة الأنترنت


----------



## SHAKSHK (24 يوليو 2008)

:ura1::ura1:30:الف مبروك وميرسى على المجهود وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك انت وكل اللى معاك:big29::286:


----------



## crazygat (25 يوليو 2008)

انا يوسف عضو جديد ربنا يعوضكوا


----------



## andro15 (25 يوليو 2008)

الف مبروك


----------



## ROWIS (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

*طيب مقلتلناش ازاي نرفع علي سيرفر المنتدي
اللينك بيتاع السرفر لو سمحتم​*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

شكرا ياروك اتعبك معانا ​


----------



## مريوما (28 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى اوووى لتعبك

ربنا معاااك


----------



## max mike (28 يوليو 2008)

مجهود رائع يا ماى روك

ربنا يعوضك كل خير على تعبك من اجل المنتدى


----------



## sara A (29 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى روك على تعبك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك

" كان الرب مع يوسف فكان رجلاً ناجحاً"


----------



## sally22 (29 يوليو 2008)

*ستحلفكم بربكم ان تظهروا هذه الرسالة بدون حذف او تبديل او تحريف فكما سمحتم لانفسكم حرية الراى والتعبير يجب ان يكون فى المقابل حرية الحوار *
 انا مش مصدقة اللى انا قراته ده استحالة يكون اى واحد منكم كتب كلمة بذيئة فى حق الاسلام او ((سول الله محمد عليه افضل الصلاة وازكى السلام))او المسلمين مسيحى ويدين بالمسيحية الذى يعرف بأسلامنا انه دين السماحة واستحالة تكونوا ابناء دين العذراء البتول التى ذكرت فى ((القران الكريم)) ولها سورة كاملة باسمها والتى اصطفها الله عن نساء العالمين
اخوتى اعذورنى لو قولت انكم لا تعلموا شيئا عن الاسلام وعن محمد وما جئتم به ما هو الا بهتان وظلم(( لا يرضى عنه الله ولا رسوله ونبيه عيسى عليه السلام))
للاسف انا اكتشف او بالاصح صدمت فيكم انا اغلب اصدقائى من الاقباط وما بينا احلى واجمل مشاعر الصداقة وعمرى ما سمعت عن فضيحة كلية تجارة الاسكندرية اللى بتحكوا عنها ,انا فى الكلية التجارة دى من 4 سنين عمرى ما سمعت عنها 
اخوتى فى الله الم يحرم دينكم الافتراء والكذب حتى ولو كان ناشر الخبر قد سمعه من شخص حقير سولت له نفسه احداث فتنه وكره بين الناس وسولت له نفسه افشاء واحداث الفساد فى الارض اليس من الواجب على الاقل )ان يتاكد (حتى يريح ضميره امام الله وامام سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام لقد ذكر فى المصحف الشريف ((فى ديننا الاسلام البغيض كما تتدعون<<يا ايها الذين امنوا اذا جائكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا قبل ان تصيبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين>> حتى ولو كان مقصده خير لا يكون بهذه الطريقة
و(*(رسولى الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم )*) البغيض الكريه السئ كما تتدعون قد علمنا فى سيرته العطرة* <<ان من اذى ذميا قد اذانى>>* والذمى هو من يدين بديانة سماوية غير الاسلام
وهنا لى سؤال ولا انتظر الرد عليه <<هل تعتقدوا ان دين كهذا دستوره اى القران ورسوله وسنته تدعى للاحترام الديانات الاخرى من الممكن ان يكون دافع للكره والحقد ومبتغاه افشاء الفساد فى الارض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!>>واعتقد ياسادة انى ادرى منكم بدينى
ولكن ...
اشمعنا عمرنا ما سمعنا عن الحقد والكره المتبادل بين الملمين والاقباط الا مؤخرا احنا جيرانا اقباط عمرى ماحسيت معاهم انى غريبة وهم عمرهم حسسونا اننا خطر عليهم يجب بتره 
لاااااااااااااا استحالة يكون الكلام اللى فى المنتدى ده يعبر عن كل الاقباط 
لالسف انتم فئة فاهمة الدين والحياة غلط ((الدين لله والوطن للجميع))
*يااااااااااااااااا حماعة احنا بتضمنا ارض واحدة وسماء واحدة يوم ما بتحصل كارثة كلنا بنضر وبنتالم احنا تاريخنا واحد ولما بتحصل حاجةحلوة بتفرحنا كلنا ما ينفعش التفكير اللى انتم بتفكروا فيه ده
(قالى تعالى فى كتابه الحكيم فى سورة الكافرون فى الجزء الثلاثين<<قل يا ايها الكافرون. لا اعبد ما تعبدون .ولا انتم عابدون مااعبد. ولا انا عابد ما عبدتم.ولا انتم عابدون ما اعبد. لكم دينكم وليا دينى>> )*
وهذه السورة نزلت فى الكافرين فما بالكم باليهود او الاقباط 
افكارنا دى هى اللى مسببة الرجعية والتخلف اللى اخنا فيهم وعمرنا ما هنتقدم طول ما بنقدم سوء الفهم والنية وليه المهزلة دى ما بتحصلش فى اى دولة اوربيةاو غربية لما حد بيغير ديانتة مش من المسيحية للاسلام وبس بل وللبوذية وما تققوليش انه بروستانت واننا ارسوذوكس فى الاخر المسيحى مسيحى
وفى النهاية انا مابقصدش اغير مفاهيمكم او اخليكم تقولوا ان الاسلام ده طلع حلو واللهى عفوا اقصد والمسيح او والصليب كما تقولون 
احنا كلنا كل البشر سواء كلنا امنا بالله واليوم الاخر او لم نؤمن لن يزيد هذا مثقال ذرة من ملك الله ولن ينقص منه مثقال ذرة 
وحبكم او كرهكم لرسولى الكريم محمدعليه افضل الصلاة وازكى السلام لن يغير من الامر شيئا فهو حبيب الله واسمه على باب الجنة وعلى حيطان الجنة و<<لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله >> محفورة فوق عرش الرحمن 
ولتعلموا انه ذكر ايضا فى القران الحكيم فى سورة البقرة فى الحزب الاول من الجزء الثالث الاية 285 قال الله  سبحانه وتعالى<<ءامن الرسول بما انزل اليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل امن بالله وملائكته وكتبه و روسله لا نفرق بين احد من روسله وقالوا سمعنا واطعنا غفرانك ربنا واليك المصير >>
انا فعلا مش هدفى انى اقنعكم بدينى لان المسلمين ما شاء الله اصبحوا ربع سكان الارض و الاسلام لم يعلمنا فرض العقيدة على الاخرين واذا كانت الحجة المستهلكة ان الاسلام فرض بحد السيف هذه ردكم على 
فهل هذا معقول من رسول كريم عند فتح مكة بيت الله الحرم يقول لناس كافرون اذوه وظلمه وعذبوه هو وقومه ان يقول اذهبوا فانتم الطلاقاء 
انا ساترك لكم الحكم .....ولو هنا شرذمة من الناس مختبئين تحت عباءة المسيحية ويهدفون لاثارة الفتنة والكراهية فالمسيحية بريئة منهم 
فياااااااااااااااااا اخواتى فانجيلكم يقول <<قبل ان تخرج القظى التى فى عين اخيك اخرج الخشبة التى فى عينك>>
وموعدنا يوم القيامة المجيد لنعرف من الحق من الباطل
واستحلفكم بربكم ان تظهروا هذه الرسالة بدون حذف او تبديل او تحريف فكما سمحتم لانفسكم حرية الراى والتعبير يجب ان يكون فى المقابل حرية الحوار 
امضاء مسلمة مصرية


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (30 يوليو 2008)

مبررررررررررررروك


----------



## ramy saba (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

مجهود رائع جدآ ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك


----------



## مسعد خليل (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*



candy shop قال:


> بصراحه ياروك اى كلام مفش هيوفيك حقك
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااا لتعبك ولمجهودك الواضح الرائع
> 
> ...



الرب يبارك خدمتك وحياتك من اجل اعلاء كلمة الرب يسوع المسيح ويجعل حياتك وخدمتك مباركة باسم المسيح


----------



## fadyyyy (3 أغسطس 2008)

لو *سمحتم فين القداس النادر اللى بصوت أبونا عبد المسيح المقارى*


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2008)

my rock قال:


> نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم
> 
> جميعكم تابع المنتدى في الأيام الأخيرة و تابع الغلق و عملية النقل التي تبعتها خلف الكواليس.
> بنعمة الرب تم الأنتقال الى سيرفر جديد بمواصفات رائعة ستغنينا عن عذاب انتظار التصفح. خلال الأنتقال حصلت بعض المشاكل الصغيرة التي تسببت في عرض رسالة الحذف لأغلب الأعضاء, لكن هذه المشكلة تم القضاء عليها بعد فترة صغيرة من اكتشافنا لها.
> ...


*
شكراااااا   يا اخى  لتعبكم معنا لاجل خدمه المنتدى   ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم سلام*


----------



## m mahorab (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سيرفر جديد و قوانين جديدة و موقع جديد*

باحث عن الحقيقة
لست ادري هل انا اخطأت في العنوان ام لا ؟  حيث انني من خلفية اسلامية وامنت منذ زمن طويل بالمــبادئ والقيم والمثل الملائكية التي تنادي بها المسيحية وان كانت هناك بعض الاشياء ما زالت تحتاج استيضاح  حتي يكتمل ايماني بالمسائل اللاهوتية (التثليث والتوحبد والتضحية علي الصليب لفداء البشر) بالاضافة للايمــــــــان والاقتناع التام الذي وصلت اليه في المسائل الاخلاقية التي يمكن ان الخصها بأن المسيحية هي ديانة المحـبة المطلقة والغير مشروطة 
فهل لي ان اجد عندكم من يكون قادرا علي ان يشفي لي صدري من هذا الالم المبرح او ان ترشدوني علي الطريق الذي اسلكه وصولا لهذا الهدف علما بانني  اريد ان ابقي هذا الموضوع سرا الان  وافضل ان يكون الاتصال بيني وبين المتطوع  الذي سيوصلني للايمان الذي اريده  عبر الشات لضمان حيوية النقاش  بعدا عن التلقين بالكلمة المقروئة......... *++++++++++++*
*ممنوع وضع الايميل فى أى مشاركه*


----------



## iam_with_you (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسى جدا يا روك على مجهداتك دى
وان شاء اللة ربنا يباركك


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------

